# Franklin county hunt report '09



## BIG HUNT (Oct 3, 2009)

I am starting this thread to report my hunts this hunting season.we have planted our food plots and they are coming up good with all the rain we have had. The acorns are starting to drop. Me and my cousin hunted this past week. We saw 8 deer in 2 days. 7 does and 1 small buck. They are feeding on the acorns and some persimmons that are still hanging on the trees.
Have been seeing the deer between 9 and 11 in the morning and between 7 and dark in the evenings.
Feel free to post your hunt reports. I like to know what the deer are doing. We can look back on these reports and no what the deer were doin the previous year. Thank you in advance for your hunt reports.


----------



## albaraptor (Oct 4, 2009)

*Canon*

seen just a few deer here also .Same timelines.missed an 8 pointer last wednesday but killed the tree in front of it.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 5, 2009)

Anybody have any luck over the weekend? I didnt get a chance to go.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 17, 2009)

nothing but rain in franklin county today.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 18, 2009)

I saw a racoon and 5 turkeys
 the morning was completely misrable.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 19, 2009)

Weather man needs his tail whipped for Saturday's forecast!
Saw nothing all weekend. Our woods are flooded from all the rain. The Hudson river overflowed into the woods.


----------



## thaulk (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah that weatherman sure missed it i hunt in franklin co also and i usally dont hunt on sunday but i did yesterday evening and saw nothing glad to know im not the only one with bad luck


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 26, 2009)

2 bucks spotted this evening around 6:00. found 2 large pawed places. the pre-rut is in full swing. heard about a nice 10pt killed around canon airport.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 27, 2009)

heard a buck grunting around 7 this morning before the rain started. coudnt see him.started raining bought 9:15. lots of sign in my area. scraps,rubs, etc... should be seeing alot of bucks in the next few weeks.


----------



## marknga (Oct 28, 2009)

Hunted Sunday 10-25 and didn't see anything. Wornout Trails killed an 8 pointer Monday morning crossing the powerline. Should get good here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 28, 2009)

nice buck mark! i saw 2 small bucks this morning. one at 8:30 and one at 10:30. the 10:30 buck was making a scrape. the 8:30 buck was just crusin. i grunted at him and he tucked his tail and stomped. i grunted again and he trotted off. maybe there is a bigger buck around.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

BIG HUNT said:


> nice buck mark! i saw 2 small bucks this morning. one at 8:30 and one at 10:30. the 10:30 buck was making a scrape. the 8:30 buck was just crusin. i grunted at him and he tucked his tail and stomped. i grunted again and he trotted off. maybe there is a bigger buck around.



Big Hunt are you in W.T.'s clubs?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 28, 2009)

no but what i have heard it sounds like a good club to be in.


----------



## james hyde (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations Mr. Jeff, nice one.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 31, 2009)

I will be there next Saturday for a week.


----------



## marknga (Oct 31, 2009)

Woody's Janitor said:


> I will be there next Saturday for a week.



Shaping up to be a super week weather wise. You should be hitting it just right.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 3, 2009)

not seeing many deer on my lease. there is alot of sign though. the season is still young.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 8, 2009)

my cousin saw a 10pt chasing a doe today bout 12:30pm while she was driving down the road. the buck and doe were out in the middle of a field.
my other cousin saw a nice buck chasing a doe this evening but could not get a shot on him. everyone needs to be huntin next week!


----------



## marknga (Nov 15, 2009)

For those of you who wondered how Wornout Trails got his name:

Good hunting guys!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 16, 2009)

that is a fitting name! lol!!
saw no deer this evening hunting on the edge of a big swamp. to much water in the swamp to get in it. need some waders to get in there! my cousin shot a small doe this eving at the head of the swamp bout 5:30.
going back to the same stand in the morning.


----------



## albaraptor (Nov 17, 2009)

Shot 3 does Saturday morning.Saw 7.Saw 7 again that night.Saw 1 Sunday morning.Shot a doe this morning.Lots of deer in Canon.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 19, 2009)

Saw 3 does this evening. They were eating grass in a grown up field. This tells me most of the acorns aere gone. I still see some water oak acorns but deer dont feed on those like they do white oaks. Saw them a little after 5.


----------



## RJFortune (Nov 20, 2009)

Saw three does last night (11/19) between 3:45 and 4:15...took one for a ride in the truck at 4:18.  Lots of tracks coming down from the ridgelines to the creek bottom.  Looks like a lot more movement than I've been seeing all season, but I didn't see any new rubs or paw marks last night.


----------



## benafrye (Nov 23, 2009)

*11/20/09 Weekend Report*

11/20/09 - Deer were moving Friday night. A basket 6 was casually chasing a few does, but the does are not totally ready yet. Saturday morning was the best hunt in a while. Approximately 10 deer appeared up until 9:15 AM. A decent nine point trotted through the plot faster than I had a chance to get a shot on him, obviously chasing does who were tense because of the shots going off that morning. 
Saturday afternoon showed a lot of deer as well, but no big bucks. Just youngsters trying to get noticed. 
Sunday morning rain kept them bedded down.

The does should be ready this coming weekend, as they were on the verge this weekend. A few does had dark hocks which I believe usually means they are ready for breeding, but the large majority still were light colored. As always, Thanksgiving weekend will be one of the best time of the season to hunt in Franklin County.


----------



## RJFortune (Nov 23, 2009)

I sat for a long time Saturday and didn't see a thing and only heard one shot all morning.  Interesting that you saw so much the same day.

I can't wait for this coming Friday morning.  I am staying out of the woods until then to let the pressure ease off a little.  Hope this weekend gets them heated up.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 25, 2009)

saw a 4pt chasing a doe at 3:20pm. saw nothing else until right after dark and could not tell what it was. my cousin saw a spike ,4pt and 3 does. he also saw one after dark and could not tell what it was. he saw his deer between 3:45 and dark. i hope things are heating up. it has been slow the past week.


----------



## RJFortune (Nov 25, 2009)

*Slow today*

I sat for about 4.5 hours this morning and saw nothing.  I did a little stalking around the thickets in the creek bottom and didn't even manage to jump up anything late morning.  Tracks _everywhere_, but no new rubs that I could find.

I hope by Friday morning they are running around.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe this will lift your spirits! Got him this morning at 11:00. He was following a doe on the edge of a grown up field. Saw 6 deer this morning. A 3pt was chasing a doe also. Rest of the deer were does. Did not see a deer until 9:00.  His tarsals were black and stinking.
This is the biggest 6pt i have ever seen in the woods.


----------



## RJFortune (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice thick six...congrats.  I hate I had to leave early today.  Friday should be a good one.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 25, 2009)

hoss of a 6pt!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 28, 2009)

my cousin shot a nice 8pt friday morning at 8:10 chasing a doe. a 4pt was also chasing the same doe. i think franklin county is in the peak of the rut!


----------



## marknga (Dec 28, 2009)

Been a month since the last report on here so:
We went up to visit my mom and dad for Christmas. I hunted the North Club Christmas Eve, Christmas afternoon, Saturday and Sunday morning, saw deer every hunt but just couldn't get them does to slow down long enough to get a shot and the buck I saw Sunday morning was a BIG 4 pt so he got to walk. (He will be a good buck in a year or two if he can avoid cars and itchy fingers)
Didn't load any deer in the truck but a good weekend anyway.


----------

